# Certified Basshead RCA's



## 07CTS3.6 (Apr 30, 2018)

So it pains me to have to do this because I AM a fan of Jonathan Price and Down4Sound. But had I seen an honest review like this I may not have spent $200 on these rca cables. So Ive had a revolving install here. Its been through a few different phases and changes. And from the beginning I was using their Certified Basshead rcas because they came from an obviously bass-oriented company and they seemed to be very high quality. They're not as expensive as some other ultra high audiophile grade rcas, but they still hurt the pocket. Especially when you collectively purchase about 8-10pairs of 2 and 4 channel ranging from 1.5ft to 10ft. My 1st experience with them straight out the box was that the cable ends to the connectors was made of a pretty tough pvc sleeve. Good for durability I guess. Terrible for installation. (I later figured out that if you hit them with a heat gun them turn into wet noodles, giving you about 3min to install them how you want before they stiffen back up and stay how they lay.) My next observation was how once they're on the rca terminal they don't wanna come off without a fight. Again, good for after installation is complete. Not so much for during if you need to plug and unplug during setup and tuning. Now throughout this process, like I said, things kept changing. So I needed to order, reorder, and order again. The 1st order cam quick and perfect. After that we had a couple incidents where they sent me the wrong cables and it was a little annoying and time consuming having to wait, setup the return, send it back, wait for the correct cable. That easily adds a week or more onto your install calendar... each time. Im not trying to make this about the company tho. Because they did try to make amends each time there was a screw up. So the cables, the sound quality sounded great from what I could tell. No noise interference. But due to the kung fu grip connectors 2 pairs of the rcas broke quite easily. I replaced the 1st pair. But after that I called it quits with them. It sucks. I now have a huge pile of these rcas that cost me around $200. Ive recently decided to swap them all out for Stinger 8000 series. Man I hope these cables are as good as the reviews say. I can't afford to take another $200 hit and have to find yet another batch of "high quality" rcas. 

SIDE NOTE: I'm pretty sure all the other products from Certified Basshead are great. And sound quality wise these were too. I just didn't like the price factored into how easily 2 pairs of them broke pretty much straight after I recieved them.


----------

